# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Valkyrie

## SampsonandDelilah

Domestic lab in the US.

Anyone have any experience with them? Seems like mostly test and Tren . Im curious on their test.

Appreciate it

----------


## Dr-grn-thmb

I've ordered from them a hand full of times and always got my shit within 3 to 5 days. Super fast shipping. The only thing that sucks is, he's always out of stock with a lot of shit. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk

----------


## almostgone

> Domestic lab in the US.
> 
> Anyone have any experience with them? Seems like mostly test and Tren . I’m curious on their test.
> 
> Appreciate it


There was a popular one by the same name a few years back. Not sure if it's the same one. 
Memory may fail me but I believe the one I'm thinking of was a rebranding of another lab (for security purposes). Anyway, the one I'm familiar with had access to quality raws and knew how to make good product.

----------

